

Ask HN: How can I track errors in my webapp? - jtfairbank

I want to catch and track any errors, thrown intentionally or not.  This potentially includes tracking user interaction with the application.  To protect user privacy, I&#x27;d prefer to host the solution myself but am open to tracking the errors through a third party (ie an analytics engine).<p>Anyone know any good tools?  What do you use in your webapp?
======
jtfairbank
Did some research into old HN posts and found the following:

 __Bug Tracking __

    
    
    * http://raygun.io/
      * http://errorception.com/
    

__Issue Reporting / Recommendations __

    
    
    * http://www.bugherd.com/home
      * http://www.zenopinion.com/
      * http://www.zendesk.com/

------
charlesportwood
Check out NewRelic ([http://www.newrelic.com](http://www.newrelic.com)), they
have modules that support PHP, Python, Ruby, Java, Node, and .Net on the web
side, and iOS, and Android on the native side.

